
How to move to Canada and become a Canadian citizen - Mz
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-to-move-canada-2016-11
======
spthorn60
Unfortunately, this attitude of "my way or the highway" seems to apply to more
and more things these days... election results, marriages, employment
situations,... Let's adult-up, and learn to work through problems rather than
running away, starting with working to hold our new legally-elected - but
odious - president elect accountable.

